# Homemade bandsaw



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I ran across this on the Dallas Craigslist this morning. http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/tls/4812733254.html As old as it is it must have worked. Gees some people must have too much time on their hands. I thought it was interesting anyway.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

This is one of those things that reminds me of my Father and Law's favorite saying. Where there is a will there is a way.

Paul


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

I wanna know how they tension the blade on that thang...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

igster said:


> I wanna know how they tension the blade on that thang...


These two blocks appear to have elongated holes. I think these are used to apply tension.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Well they used rubber tired wheels, looks like the blade guides came from an actual band saw.


----------



## Alaska_Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

YouTube drill bandsaw. You will be surprised what people come up with.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The band saw looks like a piece of crap, but the drum sander doesn't look bad.


----------



## Chewie (Jan 8, 2015)

Yikes


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Chewie said:


> Yikes


Well, if its stupid, but it works, it aint stupid i suppose


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

pedal faster Gilligan!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Must be one of those California woodworkers.


----------

